# Dax Bloodline



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the DAX line ? Health issues ? I have a 4mos old girl and thinking of getting a male from Dax .
Ive had RE/Jeep decided to switch up


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm personally not a fan of Dax, I think as an individual dog he is overrated however I have noticed that dogs produced from Dax and their offspring are much nicer than Dax himself. I personally know a Dax granddaughter and she's a very nice young bully that will probably do very well in ABKC shows.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks- I was looking at Dax and im not loving him. Too extreme. We got a granddaughter of Dax who is short and stocky but not over the top 
Ive always had RE but my male stud is 15yo and we have decided to go with a new bloodline. I wondered if there were any genetic problems with the Dax line. Got stung with cancer in the Gotti line. Didn't want to go thru that again


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I haven't heard of any blood specific health issues, though there seems to be discussion of Dax bred dogs dying young and having heart and hip issues but that's not likely a Dax specific problem as much as it is a general bully problem since so many so-called breeders are breeding with zero regard to the health of their breeding stock. It's the "if it bleeds, it breeds" mentality that if it can be bred it should be bred. 

Regardless of blood, making sure you're selecting dogs from breeders who are health testing their stock and have a proven record of longevity in their program should be a good way to go.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We getting the sperm direct from Dax kennels. Looking at their structure I was concerned about joints. My son in law is the owner of the kennel. Im the "dog person". Im not totally sold on the Cali bloodlines - I think I need to do some more research. 
We lost a Gotti Champion at 5yo from cancer. Guess im a dyed in the wool RE lover lol


----------

